# small loft question - minimum sizes question



## Dickens (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, quick question, I want to build a small loft beside my house. I want it to hold 6 - 8 homers. I plan to have it in a rectangle shape, nest boxes on either end of the loft and access doors on the front. Rectangle shape would face you, with the small ends at left and right sides.

1. What is wing span of an average pigeon?
2. How deep (in front of you to the back of loft) should this thing be so the bird can fly up to the nest boxes? (wing span if the pigeon is positioned sideways to you flying)
3. How wide, distance between nest boxes on either side of the rectangle left/right?


I am looking for opinions on minimum distances 

Thanks,
Dickens


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

3 to 4 pairs.

Mmmm, I have my own comments that others may not agree on. Are you planning on letting you birds out, if so then my cage size is fine. I have kept 4 pairs in a cage/ loft that is 3 ft wide. 3ft tall. 2.5 ft wide. They did quite well there.

Only problem was when they started having babies and boy do they breed like there is no tomorrow. It only took me less than 2 months that this setup was small.


----------



## Dickens (Apr 5, 2008)

*pictures?*



warriec said:


> 3 to 4 pairs.
> 
> Mmmm, I have my own comments that others may not agree on. Are you planning on letting you birds out, if so then my cage size is fine. I have kept 4 pairs in a cage/ loft that is 3 ft wide. 3ft tall. 2.5 ft wide. They did quite well there.
> 
> Only problem was when they started having babies and boy do they breed like there is no tomorrow. It only took me less than 2 months that this setup was small.


I am interested in your loft, do you have any pics, yes I do plan to let mine out. Your birds were able to fly up to perches etc, have enough room to flap their wings I take it.

Dickens


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

no perches just 4 nesting boxes and. floor to the nesting box only. It worked very well. lots of babies and occasional over crowding.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats the size I use for 1 pair only in my hospital room. Dickens, its always better to go bigger than small. Saves you in the long run.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

this was my first loft, i didnt know. I built it after seeing other small lofts. Now its empty.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Long story short. It all depends on the breeds and how active you are.

I have found for breeds such as homers the larger the better. Homers I like room size about 12ft long, 8ft high & 6 ft width. You can keep up to 16 pairs from my experience in such a loft plus you have plenty of room for young ones. But you must move the young ones soon as they can fend for themself.

I also have seen people breeding each pair in a 18"x18"x18" cage, not allowed to fly but they have great success in rearing babies.

They is no true and hard formula in the perfect size for a loft. All depends on space you really have. Let us know houw much space you can spare and let us advise you then.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Plan on 12 cubic feet per pigion, and you will be ok. 10x10x10=1000/12= 83.3 pigeons. The more room, the better.
If you plan on breeding pigeons, Think about a seperate breeding area, or loft.
Check out loft designs.
Keep asking questions, if you need ansers, no matter what!


----------

